# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  BackUp Fails

## Owais

Guys I was wondering if you can help me figure out the problem with the script. 

1) I am getting the following error message on one of the job which is backing up all the databases on the server.

...ges for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports', file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Data' on file 1.
 [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports',
 file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or 
restore operation successfully processed 433177 pages in 64.328 seconds (55.163 MB/sec). 
[SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 3014)  Processed 113720 pages for database 'BMSRep', file 'BMS_Data'
 on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'BMSRep', file '
BMS_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or restore operation
 successfully processed 113721 pages in 17.200 seconds (54.162 MB/sec). [SQLSTATE 01000] 
(Message 3014)  Processed 208 pages for database 'EmailAddress', file 'EMailAddress_STGE_Data' 
on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'EmailAddress',
 file 'EMailAddress_STGE_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or restore
 operation succe...  The step failed.

Not sure where to start. I looked up the backup script it looks fine.

BackUp Database AdminWorkFlow_Reports to Disk = 'q:\\AdminWorkFlow_Reports12-17-2007.bak'

--
--
--
--

BackUp Database EmailAddress to Disk = 'q:\\EmailAddress12-17-2007.bak'

2)Also I have another script which for some reason doesn't run on some nights. Its enabled and the job is scheduled daily but its not running for about a week.

SQL server agent is running though. 

Any help in this regard would be appreciated.

----------


## Owais

Actually the script is running on SQL server 7. I don't know when they will upgrade it. 

LOL

----------


## rmiao

1. Should file name be 'q:\AdminWorkFlow_Reports12-17-2007.bak'?

2. What did you see in job history?

By the way, you can find reason of backup failure in sql server log.

----------


## Owais

Actually the file name is 'q:\sqldump\AdminWorkFlow_Reports12-17-2007.bak'. I actually modified the script so that i can see the newly created backup.

In job history I see

...ges for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports', file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Data' on file 1.
[SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Processed 1 pages for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports',
file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Backup or 
restore operation successfully processed 433177 pages in 64.328 seconds (55.163 MB/sec). 
[SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 3014) Processed 113720 pages for database 'BMSRep', file 'BMS_Data'
on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Processed 1 pages for database 'BMSRep', file '
BMS_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Backup or restore operation
successfully processed 113721 pages in 17.200 seconds (54.162 MB/sec). [SQLSTATE 01000] 
(Message 3014) Processed 208 pages for database 'EmailAddress', file 'EMailAddress_STGE_Data' 
on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Processed 1 pages for database 'EmailAddress',
file 'EMailAddress_STGE_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035) Backup or restore
operation succe... The step failed.

----------


## Owais

Ok today the job succeeded but it may fail tomorrow. In the job history I have also noticed that it succeeds randomly. 

The following error message is shown in job history after the job succeeds. Not sure whats happeining.

... for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports', file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Data' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports', file 'AdminWorkFlow_Reports_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or restore operation successfully processed 433177 pages in 60.603 seconds (58.554 MB/sec). [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 3014)  Processed 113736 pages for database 'BMS', file 'BMS_Data' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'BMS', file 'BMS_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or restore operation successfully processed 113737 pages in 16.320 seconds (57.091 MB/sec). [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 3014)  Processed 113720 pages for database 'BMSRep', file 'BMS_Data' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Processed 1 pages for database 'BMSRep', file 'BMS_Log' on file 1. [SQLSTATE 01000] (Message 4035)  Backup or restore operation successfully processed 113721 pages in 15.822 se...  The step succeeded.

I also observed in job history that backup started with error message 

The job was stopped prior to completion by Shutdown Sequence 0.  The Job was invoked by Schedule 194 (DB Backup - Daily).  

Any help in this regard would be appreciate. I am trying to check the log file; however its taking forever to open it.

----------


## Owais

Thanks rmiao

I was able to resolve the problem. Problem was with the disk space. SQL log really helped me.

----------

